
Cached and Confused: Web Cache Deception in the Wild [pdf] - sajjadium
https://sajjadium.github.io/files/usenixsec2020wcd_paper.pdf
======
mtmail
"Please don't submit so many links at once that the new page is dominated by
your submissions."
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html))

15 submissions in 10 minutes is too much. You risk getting all flagged.

~~~
sajjadium
New to this so I just wanted to post all the current/previous research. Sorry
for the inconvenience :)

